# My Peugeot 206 Woes.



## Silver Hawk

Back in the summer, I bought a second-hand Peugeot 206 Roland Garros Automatic with 22K miles on the clock. Then in late September, it developed a slight transmission oil leak....but it's still under warranty, so no problem...or so I thought:


01/10/2004: Took to local Peugeot Dealer who said it needed a new gearbox
10/11/2004: 6 weeks later, I get the car back
12/11/2004: This gearbox fails within 2 days and I limp back to Dealer with it stuck in 1st.
24/11/2003: Second new gearbox is fitted and I pick up the car.
26/11/2004: "Anti Pollution Fault" displays on the dashboard so I return to Dealer
27/11/2004: Dealer says it was bad ABS connection at rear and I get the car back
28/11/2004: "Anti Pollution Fault" message on the dashboard so I return car to Dealer
28/11/2004: Dealer says it was broken wire in the wiring lume. They do a 30 mile test run to ensure everything is now OK.
30/11/2004: "Anti Pollution Fault" message on dashboard so I return car to Dealer
01/12/2004: Dealer says it needs a new gearbox and I've not seen the car since.
17/12/2004: Phoned Customer Care at Peugeot UK to complain

What worries me is 1) I have lost faith in my local dealership --- do they really know what they're doing? and 2) to-date, this has not cost me a penny, they have always supplied replacement cars etc but what happens when the warranty period runs out?

I think I need to ensure that Peugeot UK agree to give me a new 3yr warranty on the new replacement gearbox. So far, this car has now had 4 gearboxes in the last 3 months.....surely a record









What else should I do?

BTW: I did not buy this second-hand car through a dealer.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Griff

Hate leaks of any kind. Can you use another Peugot dealership to attend to this.

Tell Peugot UK to send an engineer to the Peugot dealership as the place you are attending seems incompetent.

The trick is to turn the grief back onto them to bleedin well sort it out!!


----------



## hakim

Peugeot cars; you either love them or loathe them. Funny thing is in Afria they are like the king of the roads! At one time or another I have handled the 205, 306, 405, 406, 504 plus two 504 pick-ups. They have all failed miserably so I don't know where the reputation comes from?







The only thing the pick-ups are good for is for carrying eggs!









Now I steer real far from them. But I must give credit where its due and to date they have the best suspension for the price on rough roads. I mean on par with a Mercedes or BMW









Other than that the steering is vague, seats too soft, wipers conk out and so on. Hmmm maybe its the fact that they are assembled locally









I remember one time we were on safari and my uncle managed to roll the car. My aunt flew out the open window, car rolled 3 times and he still managed to drive 150kms back to town.







That was a model 504 a sixties model and still in production in Africa


----------



## Ron Jr

Peugeots have not been sold here in the states for some time now. I worked for an electronics company about 15 years ago and one of the VP's drove one (don't remember the model#) he would go through alloy wheels like crazy. It seemed like it was getting at least one a month due to cracking. Very strange stuff.


----------



## Griff

I understand Peugot now own Citroen. I am on my 2nd Saxo and like it a lot. The engine is excellent, and I believe Citroen diesel engines are probably the best there is. The Peugot 106 has the same engine as the Saxo, and for a 1.126L it drives more like a fast 1.4. My only criticism is of the tight foot well, but you get used to it. I drove a Peugot 406 1.8D down to Kent on business and found it to be excellent. My Saxo is as dry as a bone regarding any leaks..........the best car I've had as regards this!


----------



## DavidH

> I believe Citroen diesel engines are probably the best there is


Griff

I think you should test drive a VW TDi

http://www.tdiclub.com/

Back to the origional problem.

All you can do is keep at them until they get it right. If you loose confidence completely, which could be soon, put the problem squarely with Peugot UK. When they get it sorted, the same day trade it in for a VW and get back to your watches!

The joys of motoring


----------



## pg tips

never heard of this fault Paul. I doubt very much you can have had 4 bad gboxes on the trot!









Anti pollution usually refers to a cat or fuel system fault so strange they should think it's brakes or gbox really, most likely that are having trouble interpreting what the on board diagnostics is telling them, it isn't always black and white.

in answer to your questions

1) probably not

2) sell or trade it as soon as you get it back!


----------



## Stan

Try another main dealer Paul, I doubt it's simply a matter of a "bad" sample. Just bad handling by the dealership, imho.


----------



## pg tips

talking to a friend of mine who works in a main dealership today (not peugot).

They had a 6 month old car which costs over 30K come in with an oil leak. Engine out , g'box off replaced the rear crank seal which they thought was the fault, rebuilt, road tested, still leaking oil!

Engine out again, gearbox off (apparently on this model you can't take the box off without removing the lump completley).  Repaced both cam shaft rear seals and another seal inside the bell housing. Rebuilt. Went to road test would not drive (auto)! Tested the torque converter pump pressure, no pressure.

Engine & g/box out again, send gbox to transmission specialists (this is the main dealer sending a 6 month old g/box to a seperate firm). They find no fault with pump or box!

rebuilt still no drive! Order a new g/box (retails at 3K) remove engine and g/box, fit new box, rebuild, still no drive!

Engine and gbox out again (that's 6 times) find the drive plate between the engine and box was on backwards preventing the gear to drive the pump from engaging properly, hence no pump pressure and no drive. Tech who fitted the plate wrong gets a bollocking, rebuild the right way round, take vehicle for a test drive.

Youve guessed.... it's still leaking oil!


----------



## rhaythorne

Crikey! Try a google search for:

peugeot +"anti-pollution"

You're far from alone Paul. One of the most common causes appears to be a software bug for which there's an upgrade, although I can't say for sure it applies to your particular model.


----------



## Stan

pg tips said:


> talking to a friend of mine who works in a main dealership today (not peugot).
> 
> They had a 6 month old car which costs over 30K come in with an oil leak. Engine out , g'box off replaced the rear crank seal which they thought was the fault, rebuilt, road tested, still leaking oil!
> 
> Engine out again, gearbox off (apparently on this model you can't take the box off without removing the lump completley). Repaced both cam shaft rear seals and another seal inside the bell housing. Rebuilt. Went to road test would not drive (auto)! Tested the torque converter pump pressure, no pressure.
> 
> Engine & g/box out again, send gbox to transmission specialists (this is the main dealer sending a 6 month old g/box to a seperate firm). They find no fault with pump or box!
> 
> rebuilt still no drive! Order a new g/box (retails at 3K) remove engine and g/box, fit new box, rebuild, still no drive!
> 
> Engine and gbox out again (that's 6 times) find the drive plate between the engine and box was on backwards preventing the gear to drive the pump from engaging properly, hence no pump pressure and no drive. Tech who fitted the plate wrong gets a bollocking, rebuild the right way round, take vehicle for a test drive.
> 
> Youve guessed.... it's still leaking oil!


 Should I get a Ford KA?

I did, no problems if you don't mind rattly tappets.
















Starts even on the coldest day, stands for a week without being used.

Having a bad back, I don't wash it too often. Shame, I love a polished motor.









They work for me and the dwarf!









The dwarf has a better watch than I do ( Thanks Neil














), but we have the same car.









I love the little bugger to bits ( Rowena, that is. Don't tell her, she may think I'm betting soft







).

I also like the Ford KA, I suppose you had guessed that?


----------



## Silver Hawk

rhaythorne said:


> Crikey! Try a google search for:
> 
> peugeot +"anti-pollution"
> 
> You're far from alone Paul. One of the most common causes appears to be a software bug for which there's an upgrade, although I can't say for sure it applies to your particular model.


Hi Rich,

I did a google several weeks ago...and was alarmed at number of hits







.

This site http://www.peugeot206cc.co.uk/ made me laugh / cry .....

Contributors refer to Peugeot Dealers as the "zoo" and the mechanics as the "monkeys" ..





















(but wouldn't real monkeys have fixed it by now?







)

I know about the s/w issues, but I'm told (







) it is not caused by this.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roger

Paul,

Sorry to hear about you woes..

I think there was a piece on Watchdog last week about them "stalling" in very unfortunate places.

Sone mentioned Peugot diesel engines as being "best"...there are nowhere near as good as The VW TDi PD setup....in fact the VWTDi engine was recently voted as one of the Best 5 engines ever produced.

Hope you get it sorted........after a lousy time with a Renault, I have never bought another french car.

Roger


----------



## rhaythorne

I've never bought a French car... except for all of these









Apart from the 1978 Renault 16TL (blown head gasket) and the 1980's 18 Auto and 5GTX both of which had faults too numerous to mention, they've been superb







The Megane just developed a cold starting problem, though nothing terminal I hope. Trim's a bit rattly on the 172 Cup but who cares


















Hope the Pug gets better soon Paul!


----------



## Garry

Main dealers are as much use as a chocolate teaspoon!.

A while back I had a sapphire 4x4 cosworth which developed a droning/wining noise. I made a point of taking it to a main RS dealer.....They changed the gearbox twice, the rear diff once...no change.

I took it to an independant, who immediately diagnosed the fault as the universal joint on the rear propshaft.

On the upside, I had a free new gearbox and rear diff from rs........


----------



## pg tips

I spent an hour today on an old G reg Espace with 157K on the clock trying to find why it would crank but no spark / fuel (had an electric pump add on). Turned out to be a cracked battery terminal, (if any of you know where the battery is on an espace you'll know why I didn't spot it immediatly) it was earthing the main engine earth OK hence the crank but the chassis earth was on the last mil of metal before the terminal broke. Bloody nightmare to find I nearly gave up on that one.

I read today that BMW are not happy with Coronation Street portraying Kev's garage as a cold, dirty, backstreet grease monkey hangout. They feel this is showing the wrong image and stopping kids wanting to be mechanics. They want to inform the youth of today that the modern workshop is clean, warm and high tech full of computer technology!

Seems to me if they concentrated on teaching kids their tappet from their big end rather than how to plug the on board diagnostics in the trade would have a better reputation!

Towed a car into a dealers yesterday because an immobiliser fault was stoping the car from starting. A spotty youth came out with a book and a laptop, spent 10 minutes with it then reported he could not fix the fault because he had done what the book says and it still didn't work, the guy would have to come back Monday when the mechanic who knows about them was in!

I had a go, read the book, followed the instructions and het presto it fired first time, bearing in mind I'm not dealer trained the lad asked me how I did it! I went through it with him and asked him what hadn't he done? He never turned the ignition on before he started the re programming! How the hell he expected to reprogramme the immobiliser with it switched off is beyond me!

Common sense, do our schools teach it anymore?


----------



## rhaythorne

I'm always rather sceptical about the abilities of the big main dealers who have grandiose reception areas with glass-fronted MOT viewing areas, coffee machines, Rubber plants and potted Palms etc. I much prefer walking into a tatty reception area where I have to wait for a little while until someone appears decked out in overalls and some oil/grease on their hands. At least I then have a reasonable idea where my money's going!


----------



## Griff

My main Citroen dealer is right across the road from where I work, and I must say they are very good. Unlike any of the Volvo garages I used to go to, all Citroen main dealers are owned direct by them, and have the latest diagnostic computer equipment, and they are ***t hot at putting things right very quickly. Cant fault the one I use in Manchester and I 'aint easily pleased


----------



## Roger

> Common sense, do our schools teach it anymore?


No, too obsessed with equality/rights/abuse et al


----------



## Griff

Anyone seen the awesome TV advert for the Citroen C4


----------



## Garry

Griff said:


> Anyone seen the awesome TV advert for the Citroen C4


 ........Nope,

Been too busy getting my Peugeot repaired.............





















.......


----------

